# Pictures not working???



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

How come none of the pictures are working all of a sudden? All I see on any of the old posts are the squares with an X in it ???


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

Do you have Parental Controls turned on? Maybe it's blocking "X" rated images.

Haha. OK ok, yeah im seeing that too.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't see them either. I'm sure it's temporary, they are probably updating something in the software.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

my pictures are working


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Did anyone contact Cricket?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I attempted to update my blog and got this message when I attempted to add a pic.

"Oops! Application error occurred while processing this page. Email has been sent to us with the error report. We will try to resolve it as soon as possible."


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Everything working here Joe.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Not working here.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Not working here. Same error msg as Art got.


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Not working here


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Just tried to load a pic. Nuthin'! Got the same message as Art and Smitty. Is this a conspiracy?


----------



## farmerdude (Oct 25, 2012)

Not working here. Too bad, I wanted to add a blog entry. They will probably have it fixed tomorrow.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Can anyone show me a link where they see the red X?


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Below is a capture of what we see. Just small squares with a 'x' in the middle where the imbedded picture should be.

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s422/Unisaw2/Parts%20cabinet%20base/no%20picture%20capture.jpg


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I have filed a report on this issue and will update you as soon as I know more.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

The tool chest thread has x's for bandit's pics, but Alan was able to post pics just before 7PM tonight.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

On the refurb site, project pics are good but pics added within the post are blue-box x's.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Update: For now, it appears that you can post images from another site using the "from the web" option until our techs are able to fix the upload issue.

Test…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ from Photobucket…


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

!


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Direct img from web - photobucket link.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Our tech team is actively looking at this issue.

I will update you tomorrow, as I know more.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My favorite root vegetable.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

> Our tech team is actively looking at this issue.
> 
> I will update you tomorrow, as I know more.
> 
> - Cricket


*THANK YOU*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> Our tech team is actively looking at this issue.
> 
> I will update you tomorrow, as I know more.
> 
> - Cricket


*Thank you, Cricket*


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Testing …
.
Nope, still not this morning.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

They are actively working on this but it may take a few days to work through this one, so please hang in there.

In the meantime you can post images hosted on another site (such as Imgur) using the "from the web" option to display images. Just let me know if anyone needs help learning how to do this.










Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

Same issue here. Error msg when I try to post pics.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

I's assuming all the uploaded images are stored in the AMAZON CLOUD and I think the problem lies in the Amazon Cloud. Below is the link in one of my project posting that I captured while in the EDIT mode.










The problem also apprears in pictures embedded in blogs and in the workshop descriptions.

Hope that helps the techs track down the problem.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> They are actively working on this but it may take a few days to work through this one, so please hang in there.
> 
> In the meantime you can post images hosted on another site (such as Imgur) using the "from the web" option to display images. Just let me know if anyone needs help learning how to do this.
> 
> ...


Does the forum have an announcement banner or some similar functionality? Or maybe a sticky? The question seems to be popping up pretty regularly, and it might save some head-scratching and frustration until it gets resolved.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Same problem here.
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/58994


----------



## jhurrell (Jan 29, 2016)

I also let them know something is up. It looks like they host their images using Amazon S3 (Simple Storage Service) and some of the permissions on the locations where they host the images are buggered. For example, this image:










returns:

<error>

```
AllAccessDisabled
```
<message>All access to this object has been disabled</message>
<requestid>09D23B29DB62EFEA</requestid>
<hostid>
0I82EqsoNS0O6DyHgt4MgMVeTrPScxXtdOzrzB5pid9HyDpqRWFrR30CUy9B0gsSLO3uPEEsIH4=
</hostid>
</error>

Should be pretty simple for them to allow access.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Also I cant place a picture in the comments now…


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Also I cant place a picture in the comments now…
> 
> - mafe


Did you see my note above?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Blog post on this issue here:
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/79274


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Did you see my note above?
-Follow LumberJocks on Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/LumberJocksCom

No!
I thought this was about pictures in old posts and blogs, but I seem to have misunderstod.
Trying to be helpful.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

No worries, at all. I just wanted to make sure you know we are working on it.

It is all one issue.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------



## ConnieReed (Oct 25, 2014)

Hmm? I'm late to the [x] party but it seems that some pages I wander to have photos, and some do not. (like mine). Weird.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Hmm? I m late to the [x] party but it seems that some pages I wander to have photos, and some do not. (like mine). Weird.
> 
> - ConnieReed


Blog post on this issue here:
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/79274


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Pictures are now working.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

> Pictures are now working.
> 
> - Cricket


*Thank you for all the hard work of yourself and the tech…much appreciated…*


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for keeping on top of this!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Wonderful thanks.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you, Cricket !


----------

